
Show HN: Insanely Fast Domain Search - alixaxel
https://namegrep.com/
======
brudgers
Curious as to what has changed since the nitial discussion.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7888763](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7888763)

~~~
alixaxel
Sure. :)

Besides a few performance improvements, we've upped the limit from 15k domains
to 50k domains
([https://namegrep.com/#%5B0-9%5D%7B4%7D%5Babcde%5D](https://namegrep.com/#%5B0-9%5D%7B4%7D%5Babcde%5D)).

We've also introduced .io and .co TLD lookups (albeit with limited support,
since these zone files are not available to the general public).

~~~
laura203
Awesome site! This is my first post here, so please feel free to direct me to
the appropriate place if I misstep. I swear I did a search first, though. :)

I'm actually looking up domains for work to see what might have been
registered outside of our regular process, so that we can pull them back into
our managed portfolio. The two primary issues I'm having with the tool are the
50k limit and not being able to export the list. (Which might a clipboard
limit with Windows/IE, haven't really looked into it yet (that's our standard
image, not my choice))

If it's possible, what would be really helpful for me is to find a certain
string within all of the registered domains. It looks like every combination
fitting the pattern is tried, and with the 50,000 limit, it's missing a lot
that I know are registered. (And what's particularly frustrating is how many
patterns are 50,001-55,000 :-) )

An export option would be nice to have, as well, perhaps only for registered
domains.

Even if I'm not able to use it for work, I've added the site to my personal
bookmarks (on a different OS/browser...)

------
herbst
Nice to know that all .io and .co domains i can think of are free ;)

~~~
alixaxel
Yeah, unfortunately both .io and .co are not gathered from authoritative
sources, as the registrars don't provide free access to their zone root files.
:\

I use this myself to look for domains and I figured something would be better
than nothing at all in this case. :)

